

The mystery of Mingering Mike: the soul legend who never existed - jvoorhis
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/feb/11/-sp-mystery-of-mingering-mike-the-soul-legend-who-never-existed-jon-ronson

======
JonnieCache
Check out his actual recordings, they're great!

[http://www.mingeringmike.com/mingerplayer/index.html](http://www.mingeringmike.com/mingerplayer/index.html)

I can definitely hear winehouse et al singing them. Bring in the string
section hafway through. It writes itself! Shame byrne had to be so militant
about the terms.

------
finnh
I'm friends with Dori Hadar, the DJ & record collector who found Mike's albums
at the flea market. It's an amazing story and it's been great to see Mike get
the attention his art deserves, all the way to inclusion in the permanent
collection of the Smithsonian.

~~~
finnh
Hmmm re-reading that it sounds kind of prosaic and press-releasey. here's what
I really want to say: Dori is a great guy, the perfect person to find these
records. Mike's artwork has reached such a wide audience only because Dori and
Mike were able to trust each other, which was not a guaranteed outcome given
the circumstances of their meeting.

plus Dori DJ'd my wedding and killed it.

------
spacecowboy_lon
In the Northern Soul Scene for ultra rare records it was common for DJ's to
disguise the real artist to stop any rival DJ's from finding a copy.

------
DiabloD3
Now that was worth reading... and by worth reading I mean I had work to do and
why am I reading HN while I have work to do.

Damnit HN.

------
pj4533
I remember the day this broke on the record collector forum
[http://www.soulstrut.com/](http://www.soulstrut.com/)

I wonder if that thread is still online someplace?

------
Jolijn
They're cardboard albums... What does one call this, outsider art (which would
fit since one of the albums is called 'The Outsiders are Back')?

------
PMan74
Similar one if you like that kind of thing

[http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2009/jan/15/masal-
bugd...](http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2009/jan/15/masal-bugduv-
moldova-hoax-player)

